# Croatian (BCS): naćuliti uši/uha



## kudikamo

Da li je pravilno reći na hrvatskom "naćuliti uši" ili pak "uha"?


----------



## phosphore

Koliko ja znam, samo "uši".


----------



## kudikamo

Eh, to je problem sad s novohrvatskim. Jer iako je izraz uvriježen "naćuliti uši", jednom davno jedan profa je tvrdio da su UŠI, plural od "uš" (kukac, nametnik) dok za razliku ljudi imaju obično dva UHA.


----------



## phosphore

Ljudi imaju "dva uha" jer se tu upotrebljava dvojina, kao i "dva oka" i "dve rúke", ali su u množini "uši", "oči" i "rûke". Tako ne zatvaramo oka već oči i ne ćulimo uha nego uši.


----------



## kudikamo

Dobro, rezonira, moram priznati. Ako ovaj prijevod ispadne kako treba, bit će to uvelike zahvaljujući Vama


----------



## Duya

No, treba primijetiti da "oko" i "uho" imaju neregularnu promjenu, i da su u jednini srednjeg a u množini ženskog roda. Dakle, profina tvrdnja nije potpuno bez osnova, ali to ne znači i da je u
 pravu: jezik nije uvijek pravilan i logičan.


----------



## DenisBiH

Po ovima je u hrvatskom množina ušesa.

http://hr.wiktionary.org/wiki/uho

No ovi su vjerovatno relevantniji:

http://hjp.srce.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=f19iURJ7


----------



## kudikamo

DenisBih, hvala za ovaj jezični portal Srca.


----------



## DenisBiH

kudikamo said:


> DenisBih, hvala za ovaj jezični portal Srca.




Nema na čemu , ali je zapravo Duya najzaslužniji za taj link. I ja sam ga tek prije par dana vidio ovdje:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=7821563&postcount=4


----------



## Duya

DenisBiH said:


> Po ovima je u hrvatskom mnoina uesa.



To zvui tako alanfordovski...


----------

